# Re-entry permit after 6 months absence?



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi all, my girlfriend has been out of the uae and it will be 6 months soon. As the residence permit is void after 180 days absence I wondered if anyone knows if it is possible to apply for Re-entry on arrival - say a week or 2 after the expiration date? Many thanks for any advice.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

She can just come in as a tourist. 

Whomever sponsored her first residence visa will need to redo it again, as its lapsed.


----------



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Ah yes good thought. but she is a Chinese citizen. I'm not sure whether Chinese citizens can have a tourist visa on arrival? I can check that of course. Thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't forget that as you are not married, you cannot legally cohabit, so her application may beg a few questions ...... don't mention 'girlfriend' anywhere


----------



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Quite so. Btw Chinese citizens cannot get tourist visa on arrival. 
I did see something posted by a PRO that mentioned people in this situation can apply at Dubai airport for Re-entry permit and pay a fee. Not clear how it would work though.


----------

